# Trailcam Case From: Rocky Mountain Packs



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Trailcam Case
From: Rocky Mountain Packs


This high quality padded case helps protect your trail cameras at home or in the field. Each case holds two cameras and if you have more than buy another and zip together as many cases as you need. 
The inside has an adjustable divider which will adjust quickly to whatever trailcam you place in it. The large case measures 11”X9”X4” and the regular measures 8”X6.5”X3” in size. The carrying strap is extra but currently if you order 3 cases you get a free strap.
The patent pending trail cam case is versatile enough to even store your photo camera and equipment in. The rip and weather resistant material will also keep your cameras dry, safe and secure as you head through the woods to place your cameras. The cases are available in Realtree AP camo.
For more information go to www.RockyMountainPacks.com 

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting
MOABHunting.com


----------

